# NMFS Gulf Council Public Comment Op



## kw1 (Feb 19, 2009)

The NMFS GC is seeking public comment on the possibility of giving the states control of reef fish regulations off their coasts. There are normally plenty of charter, commercial, and eco reps at these meetings to speak but very few private boat recreational fishermen (the very silent majority). If you have time go give them your 3 minutes worth of how ridiculous it is that we are subject to their red snapper regulations to start with, and that giving control back to the staes will be great only if the states are not bound by federal restrictiions on how much they can allow to be caught. Meetings 6 pm to 9 pm:*January 15, 2013*
Four Points by Sheraton
940 Beach Boulevard
Biloxi, MS 39530
*January 16, 2013*
Hilton Garden Inn
23092 Perdido Beach Blvd 
Orange Beach, AL 36561


*January 17, 2013*
Destin Community Center
101 Stahlman Avenue
Destin, FL 32541


----------



## DI 310 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mark,if you really look at it close, the states or regions still have to go by what King Roy has mandated.If the states would have complete control,I would be in 100%. It sounds to me like the feds would still have all the power and control and the states really does not have much say so at all


----------



## kw1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Like I said ..*giving control back to the states will be great only if the states are not bound by federal restrictiions on how much they can allow to be caught..*Showing up and commenting may not have much if any effect on what they do, but at least it will let the GC know that someone other than charter capts and commercial fishermen are affected by and care about what they do.
Remember the stated goal of the NMFS is "....by 2020 have angler satisfaction be derived from the recreational fishing experience rather than the taking or killing of fish..."


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

I attended the regional management scoping meeting last night in Texas City and of course, it was mostly populated with CFA supporters, Jeff Barger (who is he with now - Ocean Conservancy or EDF?), and a few older guys that I did not recognize.

I believe regionalization is Roy's answer to implementing catch shares in the recreational fishery. Pay attention to some of the input questions - should private anglers and cfh anglers be managed differently? AM's must developed for each region - should there be payback provisions if they exceed their quota? Etc. etc.

I believe the Plan is to provide the opportunity for the different regions to implement catch shares if they desire - divide and conquer by carving up the Gulf and implementing them in regions most populated by pro-catch share captains. Once catch shares are implemented in 1 region, the NMFS will continue to punish the other regions until they say Uncle! 

In one respect, we are ALREADY managed regionally; the Gulf Council manages the Gulf REGION, the South Atlantic, Mid Atlantic and NEFMC all manage their own REGIONS. If the Gulf region exceeds its quota, it doesn't affect the other regions, yet in THIS plan, if one region exceeds its quota, ALL of the other regions are affected. This is from the regional management guide; " Under a regional management system, recreational red snapper fishing would close in the entire Gulf when the quota is met, regardless of which regions have harvested their allocation." Just another tool to put the squeeze on us.

I could actually support a regionalization plan if each region was indeed insulated from the actions of other regions, and more importantly, insulated from federal meddling and control. If each region was managed wholly by the state fisheries managers, who performed the assessments for their region, set their quota for that region, set their bag limits/seasons for their region, determined their desired allocation % between recreational/commercial fishing in their region, and developed their own accountability measures for that region - they could still report to the Gulf Council so that the Gulf Council ensures that the overall mandates to protect the fish are met. 

Unfortunately, that's not what we have here.

In addition, this regionalization issue is really just a distraction from the *REAL* issue at hand - the total corruption of the biomass data that has reduced our access to a mere fraction of what it should be right now, today. They are wanting us to divvy up the crumbs when in reality, according to Dr. Shipp, we should be enjoying a much larger pie - fishing for 6 or even 8 months and (quote) "not even put a dent in the red snapper population". THAT is what we should be fighting for at this time - not dividing the Gulf or reducing our bag limits to 0.5 fish.

The large pecan pie in the enclosed graphic represents the enormous biomass of fish that actually exists in the Gulf that rightfully and legally belong to ALL of us, and that is being denied to us. The smaller pecan tart, cut into 5 unequal sections, represents what the NMFS wants us to believe to be the size of the biomass and for us to accept the meager crumbs they are offering. 

I say no way Roy. It will be quite interesting to see the results of this "benchmark" assessment or to see if is longer a "benchmark" but indeed modified to lesser standard as I have heard will happen.

The other bit of corruption here by the feds is the refusal to account for the number of private rec offshore anglers in a meaningful, accountable fashion. This allows them to over-estimate effort and under-estimate biomass, creating a crisis where none exists, and attempting to justify the implementation of catch shares in the recreational sector.

The answer is an honest stock assessment that counts all of the fish around artificial reefs and oil platforms, and for our 6 month red snapper season to be reinstated immediately. We do have the preeminent red snapper scientist in the Gulf saying that is the answer, and I believe him.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

I second, third and fourth that. AMEN.:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Tom

I was in BR last night and we all agreed on the biomass way of counting. We also disagree on the blanket powers of (Roy Obama) stating if we catch over 14% of the science fiction type figure they have devised he will invoke executive powers and close down the entire gulf to red snapper fishing. Overall we got no answers and are still up in the air as to where we stand. I am waiting to see what La. is going to do and get some word as to some type of season so I can begin booking some trips. 

The way it is going now next year will be closed because the red snapper have to rebuild with their way of figuring. The politics have to be taken out of this whole thing and the government has to find something else for these clowns to do.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I really feel for you guys trying to make a living on the gulf. Fishing in the gulf is as good or better than it was in the late 60s and 70s.
This should have the states up in arms, they and all you charter guys will be losing millions in tourism dollars.
If this passes it will not be worth it for me to pull my boat 350 miles 1 way to catch 1 fish or half a fish per day.
If the states get control I hope they extend Alabama's waters out to 9 miles
Good Luck guys
I am glad i do not have to deal with this on freshwater.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

DI 310 said:


> Mark,if you really look at it close, the states or regions still have to go by what King Roy has mandated.If the states would have complete control,I would be in 100%. It sounds to me like the feds would still have all the power and control and the states really does not have much say so at all


Don't state waters in Florida extend out nine miles? You can catch your limit easily within that distance.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Is it true they get 3% of revenue of commercial sales ?


----------



## DI 310 (Jun 17, 2012)

Is it true they get 3% of revenue of commercial sales ? 

As I understand the fish houses collect 3% from the fisherman that goes for the sole purpose to pay for the management of the IFQ program. This 3% was suppose to be enough money to cover all the expenses.From what I have read for it it to be self sufficient the tax would have to be around 15%. So that means you and I are paying the additional 12%


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Ill be in Orange Beach tomorrow giving my two cents. Hopefully it does some good.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbsup:


DI 310 said:


> Is it true they get 3% of revenue of commercial sales ?
> 
> As I understand the fish houses collect 3% from the fisherman that goes for the sole purpose to pay for the management of the IFQ program. This 3% was suppose to be enough money to cover all the expenses.From what I have read for it it to be self sufficient the tax would have to be around 15%. So that means you and I are paying the additional 12%


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

_*In addition, this regionalization issue is really just a distraction from the REAL issue at hand - the total corruption of the biomass data that has reduced our access to a mere fraction of what it should be right now, today. They are wanting us to divvy up the crumbs when in reality, according to Dr. Shipp, we should be enjoying a much larger pie - fishing for 6 or even 8 months and (quote) "not even put a dent in the red snapper population". THAT is what we should be fighting for at this time - not dividing the Gulf or reducing our bag limits to 0.5 fish.
*_
Will they listen to Dr Shipp ???????


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

If I were to get the chance to speak, I don't think I'd be addressing the Council, I'd want to address the fishermen. The problem here is that the Council has already made up their mind. And our problem is that we've listened to their horse shit for way too long. Any of you who think this is about conservation are crazy. Look at the tactics of this government. 500 people violently murdered in Chicago last year... 25 people get murdered and the Communists get to claim we have a crisis. Gotta do something.. It's been exactly that way with the fish. Red snapper have just been the first Sacred fish... wait till you have to have a tag to catch a vermillion snapper. Until we SUE them and force transparency, we're just pissing in the ocean. We should also sue for loss of income. This BS forced Kenny Mann to close his shop and it's hurt all of the tourist related businesses, tackle retailers, restaurants, hotels, etc. And so far, we've taken every bit of punishment these Pew backed carpetbaggers have dished out.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbup:



Burnt Drag said:


> If I were to get the chance to speak, I don't think I'd be addressing the Council, I'd want to address the fishermen. The problem here is that the Council has already made up their mind. And our problem is that we've listened to their horse shit for way too long. Any of you who think this is about conservation are crazy. Look at the tactics of this government. 500 people violently murdered in Chicago last year... 25 people get murdered and the Communists get to claim we have a crisis. Gotta do something.. It's been exactly that way with the fish. Red snapper have just been the first Sacred fish... wait till you have to have a tag to catch a vermillion snapper. Until we SUE them and force transparency, we're just pissing in the ocean. _We should also sue for loss of income. This BS forced Kenny Mann to close his shop and it's hurt all of the tourist related businesses, tackle retailers, restaurants, hotels, etc. And so far, we've taken every bit of punishment these Pew backed carpetbaggers have dished out._




This should have the states up in arms, they and all you charter guys will be losing millions in tourism dollars.
If this passes it will not be worth it for me to pull my boat 350 miles 1 way to catch 1 fish or half a fish per day.
If the states get control I hope they extend Alabama's waters out to 9 miles
Good Luck guys
I am glad i do not have to deal with this on freshwater.


----------



## kw1 (Feb 19, 2009)

It was very discouraging last year to hear Roy Crabtree declare that the best we could hope for in the future would be a 45 to 50 day red snapper season. Last night on Fox news Dr Cowan (head of the NMFS statistical comm) declared that we fishermen need to come to terms with the fact that the days of a 90 day red snapper season are gone and will not return. There is no hope as long as most of the current NMFS staff are in control. They apparently will not listen much to Dr Shipp and he cant rock the boat too hard or he'll be out.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

The states are taking matters into their own hands. La is has extended it's borders from 3 miles to 10.357 miles or 3 arpetures (sp). They are looking at a 3 fish per person and 3 day a week open season for 6 months. Our local fisheries management sees the rediculousness of the NMFS.

I went to our meeting in BR. Good luck with yours. Don't expect much for answers. be sure to give them your opinions and ideas. Good Luck.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope LA goes non compliant.....then the other states will be forced to grow a pair as well.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

capthoop said:


> The states are taking matters into their own hands. La is has extended it's borders from 3 miles to 10.357 miles or 3 arpetures (sp). They are looking at a 3 fish per person and 3 day a week open season for 6 months. Our local fisheries management sees the rediculousness of the NMFS.
> 
> I went to our meeting in BR. Good luck with yours. Don't expect much for answers. be sure to give them your opinions and ideas. Good Luck.


There are only 2 small areas of Louisiana that may benifit. Around the Mississippi river outlets and the very western part. You have to go 30 miles south of where the Atchafalia dumps into the gulf to catch a snapper. It's that way nearly to the Texas line. There may be a few production platforms that hold snapper east of Grand Isle, but they'll be fished out very quickly.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

As a charter owner and operator I beg the charter industry to support the state snapper seasons!!

Many charter operators oppose the state snapper seasons because they believe that the federally permitted charter boats will lose snapper fishing days. 

We are at the point that we don't have anything more to lose! June is the peek of our season and all of us will be booked every day in June whether we can snapper fish or not! Don't let the NMFS manipulate us anymore with the fear of "losing more days"......we've already lost them all.

Support all the gulf states in opening state waters snapper season's! This will destroy the NMFS Gulf snapper management plan and force this house of lies to crumble giving us the only opportunity to start over from the beginning and come up with a system that works. 

Many charter operators have worked with the NMFS believing the promise that we could develop a system that would get us more snapper days. It's been 10 years and what have we got!? 

I don't want "days at sea" I don't want charter IFQ's! I don't want a system of big government that will divide and conquer in order to have absolute control!


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

capthoop said:


> The states are taking matters into their own hands. La is has extended it's borders from 3 miles to 10.357 miles or 3 arpetures (sp). They are looking at a 3 fish per person and 3 day a week open season for 6 months. Our local fisheries management sees the rediculousness of the NMFS.
> 
> I went to our meeting in BR. Good luck with yours. Don't expect much for answers. be sure to give them your opinions and ideas. Good Luck.


I wish Alabama would follow this


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbup:



sniperpeeps said:


> I hope LA goes non compliant.....then the other states will be forced to grow a pair as well.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Mark Collins said:


> I wish Alabama would follow this


It takes an act of congress to do this. LAs season will not be recognized by the Federal Government.

Heres the deal and you watch to see if this happens, it never has happened before but the NMFS can shut the whole fishery down even in state waters after the total allowable catch has been met. So all the states being able to do there own thing may not be the answer. Just found this bit of info out last night.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> It takes an act of congress to do this. LAs season will not be recognized by the Federal Government.
> 
> Heres the deal and you watch to see if this happens, it never has happened before but the NMFS can shut the whole fishery down even in state waters after the total allowable catch has been met. So all the states being able to do there own thing may not be the answer. Just found this bit of info out last night.


I question that information. The state of Florida has gone non-compliant to the point that the TAC was exceeded and there was nothing the NMFS could do about it. 

Their response to this was successful for them however, they decided to punish the federally permitted boats for the state seasons, turning the recreational and charter fishermen against each other. After we were divided it was easy for NMFS to get the state of Florida to comply. 

They have worked us over and are probably the ones behind a lot of propaganda that "there's nothing we can do about it".


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Matt, it would help you small operators, but folks like myself, Eddie, Skippy, Sean, and Dr. John wouldn't be able to participate without giving up the reef permits. It's true that there are alot of snapper inside 9 miles, but we'd have them fished out in less than 90 days if it were to happen.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

How do we stop them? How good are your reef permits if you only have a 27 day season on red snapper? How many days will you be able to fish in that 27 days and will that give you enough to support your family for the year? 

Your answer is there are more things attached to the permit than red snapper so if they shut down the red snapper season so be it. At the rate they are useing the false data they have from over 7 years ago we are going to be overfishing red snapper without even leaving the dock next year. The charter red snapper industry is already out of business. It is about time they were challenged and the situation was brought to a head. 

For us to have gotten to the point of letting one person have the power, while sitting in an office being paid by our tax money and all he can get from special intrest, to dictate the control of the waters across the entire country is a shame on us situation. They admit they are flawed but they have done nothing to fix it. All they do is put us out of business while they get raises and bonuses each year. The only snapper type charter head boat left in my area is willing to give up the reef permit and remain it state waters just to have a longer season and stay in business. 27 days and 1 or 2 fish will not work for him.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Matt, it would help you small operators, but folks like myself, Eddie, Skippy, Sean, and Dr. John wouldn't be able to participate without giving up the reef permits. It's true that there are alot of snapper inside 9 miles, but we'd have them fished out in less than 90 days if it were to happen.


Jim, the boat of ours that I run has a federal permit, I would be in the same boat as everyone else(pardon the pun). 

As far as I understand the 27 day season does not reflect louisiana's state season, so the end results will be even less. 27 days of snapper fishing in June doesn't help us much. In my opinion we're already at zero leaving us very little to lose. 

It's a bad situation for everybody and we all want the same thing, reasonable regulation that achieves and acceptable harvest while sustaining the fishery.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

It's a bad situation for everybody and we all want the same thing, reasonable regulation that achieves and acceptable harvest while sustaining the fishery.

It all starts with accountability and real time data! Not overfishing the TAC. Knowing who and how much your fishing for what. Look into the I-snapper app, Im going to DC next month to help promote better Data management, and accountability measures. Educate yourselves on what the hell is going on!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> It's a bad situation for everybody and we all want the same thing, reasonable regulation that achieves and acceptable harvest while sustaining the fishery.
> 
> It all starts with accountability and real time data! Not overfishing the TAC. Knowing who and how much your fishing for what. Look into the I-snapper app, Im going to DC next month to help promote better Data management, and accountability measures. Educate yourselves on what the hell is going on!!


 The best we can ever expect is around 60 days of snapper season. This is a statement I heard come from Roy Crabtree's mouth, in person. 

With all due respect I disagree in a few ways.

The system has failed us, it is flawed from it's basic principles up. Accountability and data collection are only a piece of this process and are not the silver bullet that will solve our problem. The NMFS has tried very hard to convince us of this over many years, in some ways putting the blame on us. 

The game is rigged. We have to have changes in the law in order to see a solution. 

I've been involved in this for 10 years. For 10 years I've heard the same words, same ideas, the same reasons to have hope that the system will work.......but the same result. And here we are at less than 27 days.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> It's a bad situation for everybody and we all want the same thing, reasonable regulation that achieves and acceptable harvest while sustaining the fishery.
> 
> It all starts with accountability and real time data! Not overfishing the TAC. Knowing who and how much your fishing for what. Look into the I-snapper app, Im going to DC next month to help promote better Data management, and accountability measures. Educate yourselves on what the hell is going on!!


Just out of curiosity, who is paying your travel expenses to go to DC?


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

There are less boats fishing for snapper then in the 70s and 80s. How can we be hurting the stock NOW !! I owned a marine dealership for over 20yrs. Sold more then 250 fishing boats a year. It will NEVER come back!! The fishing stock will never be hurt by the recreational fisherman because they simply can't afford it anymore. The Federal Government is chasing a ghost to control us. I hate to say this, but the only way to win this is by FORCE !!! Stand up for your rights and take back what is yours ! And tell them to go to HELL !!


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Tom Hilton said:


> Just out of curiosity Fairwaterfishing, who is paying your travel expenses to go to DC?


Hello?

Fairwaterfishing - who is paying your travel expenses to go to DC?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Tom Hilton said:


> Hello?
> 
> Fairwaterfishing - who is paying your travel expenses to go to DC?


Probably the same folks who had him supporting catch shares.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*fishing*

here we go with the catch shares crap again.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Probably the same folks who had him supporting catch shares.


Im going with the CFA, didn't talk money, the last time I went somewhere with them I paid my on way. Don't really matter to me, are you wishing to sponsor my trip?


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

By the way the CFA is the group that has done the 2 year pilot program with the I-snapper app for your phone. Im going DC to support and push this, we need more real time data on whats going on in the gulf. Its a start.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Like I said in my first post......


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Like I said in my first post......



Under current regulation theres not going to be a share to catch, separate or regionalize.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

My personal take is that anyone talking to the MNFS is wasting their time and money for travelling. They will never give the state control over anything. The only thing that will stop this insanity is to get Florida to break away. I will be at the FWC meeting supporting this idea even though I have sold my boat and all of my fishing gear because of the NMFS. It is pointless to keep dumping money into a hobby that I could no longer enjoy due to the regulations.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Preferred State in 2020: Many recreational species have limited population growth rates and are too valuable to be caught only once. By 2020, catch and release fishing is emphasized and accounted for in specific species assessments. The proper techniques for release are refined and disseminated to lower post release mortality. For other fisheries, minimum size limits and reduced daily bag limits are sufficient management measures to maintain healthy standing stocks. Additional seasonal closures are considered to eliminate or redirect effort. By 2020, angler satisfaction is derived from the recreational fishing experience rather than the take or “kill” fish.

The writing is on the wall, right there in black and white. This is where its going and fast.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> My personal take is that anyone talking to the MNFS is wasting their time and money for travelling. They will never give the state control over anything. The only thing that will stop this insanity is to get Florida to break away. I will be at the FWC meeting supporting this idea even though I have sold my boat and all of my fishing gear because of the NMFS. It is pointless to keep dumping money into a hobby that I could no longer enjoy due to the regulations.


Pickled skipjack on a saltine cracker might eat good if you are hungry? There was just a thread on here the other day about bonito for sushi being "tasty". Plenty of fish left to catch and eat. Lol


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Im going with the CFA, didn't talk money, the last time I went somewhere with them I paid my on way. Don't really matter to me, are you wishing to sponsor my trip?


CFA is being sponsored by the Environmental Defense Fund to make that trip, and don't tell me that these "recreational" charter captains are also paying their own way because the documentation says otherwise. The Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish Shareholders Alliance laundered $48,000 in 2011 for EDF to give to the CFA. In 2012, I hear that number has gone well over $100,000.

Why would I want to sponsor you to go to DC to push the EDF agenda?

This is EXACTLY why the Environmental Defense Fund formed and continues to fund/direct the actions of the Charter Fisherman's Association - so that they can go to DC and to meetings SUPPOSEDLY representing Gulf recreational fishermen. The CFA is simply a front group for the environmentalists - nothing more, nothing less.

CFA's executive director owns probably the largest amount of COMMERCIAL IFQ shares in the Gulf, yet portrays himself as a recreational charter captain (who of course supports sector separation and inter-sector trading of IFQs between the commercial/recreational sector). What a coincidence.

What a total crock of **** ****.

What did you say your real name was Fairwaterfishing?

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll bet in the 70s and 80s I knew at least 6 or 7 people ( each had there own boat ) and they would fill 2 and 3 120 coolers and sell there snapper to local fish market's and restaurants at $ .75 a pound and would make the boat payment, fuel and bait. they were called " recreational fisherman " I would also bet that one from this group would catch more stapper in a year back then, than all the recreational fisherman leaving out of Pensacola and Orange Beach now, with a 4 fish limit, 6 month season. And I think a slot of 14 to 21 would help on the culling. The economy and the gas prices are taking care of the snapper far better than the assholes running our government. WE don't need half-ass scientific research, just good old common sense. Bob


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

EDF is paying the CFA captains to go to DC to lobby for "accountability" for the for-hire industry using the iSnapper app, isn't that correct Fairwaterfishing?

The EDF/CFA people talking to our Congressmen aren't talking about the iSnapper app for the private recreational fishermen. In order to implement such a program, they would need sector separation, giving the CFH vessel their own allocation - the #1 item on the original SOS paper.

No plan will work unless it addresses ALL Gulf recreational fishermen, giving those fishermen fair and equitable access without regard to what platform they fish from.

The OFS Permit Plan does exactly that.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, a pickpocket is certainly not going to alert you when he is taking your wallet - it is up to good neighbors to alert the victim....


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i appreciate what you have said and done for fishermen.
thanks!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I find it amazing that the blame of the "demise" of a fish species always falls on the recreational fisherman. I mean, we must have a huge amount of bycatch, and just destroy fish populations like they are going out of style. The truth of the matter is this, the commercial sector has more money to dump out to Crabtree and his ilk, period. When long-lining in the Gulf was stopped, fish stocks rebounded. Anyone hear about the net ban to protect Redfish and other fish? Seems like that has worked better than ever planned or expected. My point is this, both of the aforementioned "bans" were in reference to Commercial folks, not recreational folks. If the Snapper are in such peril, close commercial fishing down, don't blame me! 

On my charters, we don't cull fish so that we can have a box of giants. I have no problem putting my clients on quality fish, but I believe that a good cross section of legal fish in the box is good management on my part. If we catch nothing but giant snapper, which happens more often than not, so be it. 

If people want to give up their rights to harvest Snapper and other fish, it is on you. Please book me 8 hours a day 365 days a year, to go play catch and release with our fish! I will have more money than I know what to do with. ITS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN! Wake up folks, if we do not fight, we have nothing. If you are of the opinion that there is nothing to be done, I hate it for you, but we will fight for your rights too.

When surrounded by multiple targets, pick one and attack with fercocity, giving no quarter, and never back down. In laymens terms, get in the fight or hide your little heads, it will be ugly...


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Well said Captain.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Good post Capt.!

Every charter/headboat captain in the Gulf should be able to fish for red snapper at least 6 months/year (as should every private rec).

You are right - if we don't stand up and fight, they will certainly take it. 

I choose to fight. Hopefully, we can get some attorneys on board to fight where it will count - in the courtroom. The damages are staggering.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn straight Mick!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

My previous post was not addressed so I will repost it. I need to know how a isnapper app or any other data collection will get us more than the "about 60 days" Crabtree told me about?? You've been suckered fairwaterfishing. I'm sorry to say it and you will probably think I'm a jerk.

I know because I was suckered too. Your drinking the coolaid just like they want you to. They want you to believe there is something we can do to get more days and help ourselves....it's a lie. The system has failed and we've lost everything. It's time we play the game a little differently!!!

_*Quote:
Originally Posted by Fairwaterfishing 
It's a bad situation for everybody and we all want the same thing, reasonable regulation that achieves and acceptable harvest while sustaining the fishery.

It all starts with accountability and real time data! Not overfishing the TAC. Knowing who and how much your fishing for what. Look into the I-snapper app, Im going to DC next month to help promote better Data management, and accountability measures. Educate yourselves on what the hell is going on!!
*_


_The best we can ever expect is around 60 days of snapper season. This is a statement I heard come from Roy Crabtree's mouth, in person. 

With all due respect I disagree in a few ways.

The system has failed us, it is flawed from it's basic principles up. Accountability and data collection are only a piece of this process and are not the silver bullet that will solve our problem. The NMFS has tried very hard to convince us of this over many years, in some ways putting the blame on us. 

The game is rigged. We have to have changes in the law in order to see a solution. 

I've been involved in this for 10 years. For 10 years I've heard the same words, same ideas, the same reasons to have hope that the system will work.......but the same result. And here we are at less than 27 days.
___________________


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Matt,
What the CFA will be pitching with their iSnapper app angle is not necessarily more fishing days, but separate fishing days, such as Days At Sea. In order for that to happen, they will need their own allocation, as in Sector Separation.

They are not looking out for the best interests of Gulf recreational fishermen or the Gulf fisheries for that matter - they are looking out for their own selfish, profit-motivated interests - to hell with the rest of us.

Any plan that does not address ALL Gulf recreational fishermen is doomed to fail.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

This summer boats charters out of orange beach were running at least two trips a day and maybe more all during snapper season. 

I have never seen resmondo boats run that hard and fast. Did not know they could move like that. HaHa 

Guess they were all using the isnapper app to log in and out and record their catch to document their effort?


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> This summer boats charters out of orange beach were running at least two trips a day and maybe more all during snapper season.
> 
> I have never seen resmondo boats run that hard and fast. Did not know they could move like that. HaHa
> 
> Guess they were all using the isnapper app to log in and out and record their catch to document their effort?


Could it be? Tell me it's not so!


----------

